# Ym2210 repair and painiting hood



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

One of the 2 bolts that the hood pivets on will not come out it seems to me it's stripped out in a small part of the bolt.
I've tried putting pressure on it while turning but it won't catch. 
If I cut it off does anyone know if a hardware or tractor supply would have a replacement bolt!?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't help you there Benny, but maybe take the other bolt to the hardware store and see what you can find. An equipment or John Deere dealer may be able to find a matching bolt as well.


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

10-4 😎


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bennyhill said:


> One of the 2 bolts that the hood pivets on will not come out it seems to me it's stripped out in a small part of the bolt.
> I've tried putting pressure on it while turning but it won't catch.
> If I cut it off does anyone know if a hardware or tractor supply would have a replacement bolt!?


Looking at the parts diagram, it appears to be a "Step Bolt" or "Shoulder Screw". Can you post a picture? If it is indeed a "Step Bolt" or "Shoulder Screw"..... McMaster-Carr carries a huge line of those you could shop. You'll need to take close measurements of the one you got out in order to find the SKU that will work for you. The threaded end is probably metric on a Yanmar and the "shoulder" may be as well. I'd just order two and replace them both to keep both sides the same

McMaster-Carr Step Bolts


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

Awesome Mr Bob Thank you Very much.
Will call as soon as I can.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bennyhill said:


> Awesome Mr Bob Thank you Very much.
> Will call as soon as I can.


You did download the FREE Parts Manual from this site right? 

See the page like this one. 



















Now do note, all things on a Yanmar is *METRIC*. 

My Ym2610 was totally restored via the UTDA at Fredricks. The new replacement bolts are metric should bolts in brass. 








McMaster-Carr


McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




www.mcmaster.com





I just don't know the thread size nor pitch. If you got 1 of them out, you could find a match up re ACE, Home Depot, Lowes, Farm and Fleet, TSC, etc. 

Also items 8 and 10 on the back side in the frame flange are listed too.


----------

